# Windows asking username/password.

## dE_logics

I'm implementing an SMB server using samba, here's the smb.com - 

```
[global]

workgroup = TEST

server string = testing

netbios name = MSERROR

guest account = ftp

[test]

path = /home/ftp

force user = ftp

force group = ftp

security = share

read only = no

guest ok = yes
```

I can browse the shares fine from a Linux system... this include's nautilus, the kernel's CIFS module and everything else EXCEPT Windows (XP, SP2 and SP3)... it asks for a username and password. Thus the following question arises - 

1) Is is MY fault?... if so why?

2) Is it Window©®™'s fault -- "An unknown error occurred", "Contact Bill©®™ Gates©®™"?

2.5) Windows infected by Virus/Spyware/rootkit/etc... etc... etc...

3) Did Microsoft©®™ inject the virtualized instance of Windows©®™ XP©®™ with code to modify how Windows©®™ behaves  in an SMB network?

All in all, the reason why I avoided SMB was cause unknown Windows©®™ errors©®™ will not allow me to experiment, and that's appears to be happening.

----------

## salahx

The "security" option is a global setting, not a per-share one. It need to be in the "global" section

Or, you can do it this way too:

```

[global]

workgroup = TEST

server string = testing

netbios name = MSERROR

guest account = ftp

security = user

map to guest = bad user

[test]

path = /home/ftp

force user = ftp

force group = ftp

read only = no

guest ok = yes

```

In this case, any user not defined in the Samba user database is automatically mapped to the guest user

----------

## dE_logics

So each SMB/CIFS server can either have domain/share/user level security?

If so, is there there a way to allow password less login for a share where share = user? guest ok didn't work.

----------

